# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Autorizada la construcción del primer ESBWR en Estados Unidos

## F. Lázaro

La Comisión Reguladora Nuclear de Estados Unidos ha autorizado a la empresa propietaria de la central Enrico Fermi, DTE Energy, la construcción de un tercer reactor en dicha central con el diseño del nuevo reactor nuclear económico simplificado de agua en ebullición, ESBWR, de GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy. Ahora la decisión final sobre ejecutar la construcción recae sobre la compañía eléctrica.

Recordemos que este reactor, con una potencia de 1600 MWe es uno de los más seguros, aún en caso de accidente, el reactor se auto-refrigera por sí mismo mediante gravedad sin necesidad de energía eléctrica y/o intervención humana, permaniendo en estado seguro durante 72 horas.

Un segundo ESBWR está previsto que sea autorizado también en 2016 para la central nuclear de North Anna, en el estado de Virginia. GE Hitachi también ha dicho que esta autorización allana el camino para otros posibles proyectos futuros en Brasil, India, Polonia, Arabia Saudita , Sudáfrica, Suecia y Vietnam.




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...R-0105157.html
> 
> *First licence for ESBWR*
> 
> 01 May 2015
> 
> The US Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) has approved DTE Energy's combined construction and operation licence (COL) for Fermi 3, the first construction licence to be awarded to GE Hitachi's ESBWR reactor design.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (02-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Creo que es una buena noticia y además produce envidia cómo otros paises tienen una visión de futuro.

----------

